# Sugar



## submerged (Aug 29, 2010)

Does to mutch sugar make anybody really loopy or give them a dizzy off balance feeling.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

submerged said:


> Does to mutch sugar make anybody really loopy or give them a dizzy off balance feeling.


When I had DR I felt like this often. In my case, I was preoccupied with the fact that I was diabetic and DR gave it to me. Every time I got up I felt this way, thought about my blood sugar all the time etc.. It was a OCD like feel to it. In my case, it was simply DR messing with me as well as anxiety. If you are not a diabetic or have other issues, it is probably just the anxiety messing with you. Get checked by a doctor and rule anything out first.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Just try and lower your intake on sugars and sodium. To much sugar can screw with your anxiety.


----------



## submerged (Aug 29, 2010)

Kpanic said:


> When I had DR I felt like this often. In my case, I was preoccupied with the fact that I was diabetic and DR gave it to me. Every time I got up I felt this way, thought about my blood sugar all the time etc.. It was a OCD like feel to it. In my case, it was simply DR messing with me as well as anxiety. If you are not a diabetic or have other issues, it is probably just the anxiety messing with you. Get checked by a doctor and rule anything out first.


Thank You for the reply. I have no suguar problems this symptom started a month after I stoped taken the anxiety medication. I get it when I am really tired or eat to mutch carbs / sugar.


----------



## Denise.Love :) (Jul 1, 2011)

I haven't really noticed this. I eat lots of sweets, but perhaps that's what's hampering my full recovery. Will try to watch my food intake and see if it helps, I'll update if it does.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

hmmm I may have noticed this but you know, if I don't have some juice I don't fall asleep at night.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Anything that releases its energy very quickly, giving you a rush followed by a crash, can make you feel off. But it may depend on your metabolism/tolerances etc. Long term stress can weaken the system leading to such problems becoming worse.
I would always suggest balance. It's ok to eat sweet foods (diabetics have special requirements), but try to eat them in a better, less processed form, or with complex carbohydrates that release energy gradually.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

The GI, glycemic index, isnt all that consistant, but they are usually reasonable guides.


----------

